# 2005 Nissan Almera SVE 1.5 running costs???



## moiramac (23 Nov 2009)

Hi
Having drowned my 2003 Opel Corsa 1.2 three weeks ago, I am looking for a 'new' used car.  I have narrowed the search down to a 2005 Nissan Almera SVE.  
I have checked the tax (70euro more than corsa) and insurance (100euro more).  Both of these were anticipated as I am looking at a small family car rather than a supermini (should last better on these flooded potholed roads- hopefully).
Anyway the Almera has alloy wheels.  Are these very expensive to replace the tyres in the event of a puncture?  I've never had alloys so have no idea about them.
Any advice about the cost of tyres and any other comments on the car would be greatfully appreciated.  Car will cost 5250euro with 60,000 miles- good value????

Thanking you in advance


----------



## ollie323 (23 Nov 2009)

Have a look at carzone.ie and eiretyres.com. Should help you. 
As far as tyres on alloy wheels is concerned, they generally are more expensive but not much in the size i expect the almera to have, perhaps 10 or 20 euro per tyre?
Also, have a listen for a whine from the gearbox. Listen carefully through all the gears on a smooth road. A friend of mine worked for nissan and said he used to replace bearings in their gearboxes quite a bit. If i remember correctly, it's not too expensive to do the bearings but if it's not picked up in time, the gearbox will break, with the resulting hassle and cost.


----------



## regvw (23 Nov 2009)

ollie323 you have hit the nail on the head with the nissan almera. gearbox and clutch is very light in them. I have a 2001 almera 1.5. I recently replaced the gearbox and clutch. cost be nearly 1000 all in . It was nearly impossible to find a gear box as they go so often in the nissan.


----------



## Caveat (23 Nov 2009)

Well I dunno.

In the top 100 cars for reliability - which seems to be missing now?! ([broken link removed]) the Almera was in the top 10 - No.6 or thereabouts if memory serves?

Maybe because there are so many of them on the road the frequency of  potential problems appear to be magnified?

I have a 2002 approaching 70,000 - *zero* problems. Light enough on fuel, roomy and familar/easy to drive. Certainly not exciting though - depends what you want.

Moiramac - alloys don't have any bearing on tyre replacement - _wheel_ replacement yes, but not the tyres. And the car sounds like a reasonable price.


----------



## moiramac (24 Nov 2009)

Thanks all of you.  I've discussed it with my husband and we're going to have a look at another couple of showrooms.  Then, if nothing else jumps out, we'll go back and give the almera a proper test drive.  I had heard about the clutch problems, but didn't know to listen for a whine, so thanks ollie 323.


----------



## SparkRite (24 Nov 2009)

Also watch/listen out for timing chain (not belt in the later Almera's, Renault power unit) clatter. 
VERY big problem with them. Don't mind what any salesman may tell you, just Google it and see for yourself.


----------



## ollie323 (24 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Maybe because there are so many of them on the road the frequency of  potential problems appear to be magnified?


That certainly would make it appear to be a bigger problem than it is. 
My in-laws have one and have had no problems with the gearbox. It could just be that if they are driven too hard or abused that they fail. If driven properly they may last as long as any other car.


----------



## regvw (25 Nov 2009)

moiramac as a test you could ring a few scrap yards and enquire about an almera gear box. these guys will tell you how hard it is to get one. gearbox will be sold before the almera is in the yard.
from my experience the almera is slow and heavy on fuel. I'm waiting for the timing chain to stretch which is the next big issue they have. this will cost me more money but i'll do it as i have the gearbox done now and have nearly 2 years nct left


----------



## moiramac (27 Nov 2009)

Thanks everyone for advice.  
I actually bought a 2003 Almera today from my local garage (trusted and offers help, cars etc whenever needed).  The Almera is 2 years older, but similar mileage (51000 miles).  I listened carefully for any noise in the gearbox- none. Very quiet, smooth ride.  Hope it stays that way.  Just need a user guide now to explain trip computer etc.  Any ideas where I can get one????


----------



## Caveat (27 Nov 2009)

Good luck with the car.

Should be easy enough to get any manuals/advice from Nissan forums (which I assume exist?).  

Failing that, a _Haynes_ manual (try Halfords or other motor factors) will help.


----------

